# Newbie needing help



## michaelshobby (Feb 26, 2013)

I am totally new to the audio portion set up with me doing a home theater.I have a finished 22x20 garage and have a flight simulator type crt (barco cine9) from the newly remodeled Test Track from Epcot.I also aquired their 5 peavey Ca-A800 amps.So Im want a serious set up with highs and midranges under the 120" 2:35 screen facing the home theater seats and in the rear decent subs hitting the back of the seats. I've heard of horns..and such.Ive seen diffrent types of pro / concert type speakers all ranges,ect.I dont know where to go and what to do.I do plan on having a sitting type boxed in area for speakers under the screen (behind the screen is a bay window..so it.ll act like a seat.) Oh concrete walls around.Planning on sprayfoaming everything.So can anyone help with advice on what speakers..horns..Avr? And I get advice on that..then I'll ask you guys about the sprayfoam( since some books say too much house wont breath and make mold..which dont want in florida) Some say stud it out and leave an inch gap..I dont know.With a budget of 15,000 any help?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JTR Triple 12's up front, Slanted 8's or Triple 8's for surrounds and rears, and a Captivator to handle the low frequencies and you should have the sound covered.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Agree with above reply..


----------

